# Recursos / Resources



## ampurdan

CATALÀ

Apreciats companys de fòrum:

Com que alguns de vosaltres heu estat demanant la creació d'un fil de recursos semblant als que es troben en altres fòrums de la casa, hem decidit obrir aquest fil. Agraïm tots els suggeriments i aportacions que hi heu fet, especialment a en *Samaruc*, i desitgem que continueu proposant enllaços *mitjançant missatge privat* a na Belén, a la Betulina o a mi. Per favor, feu el mateix si sorgeix cap problema amb un enllaç.

Espero que ens sigui a tots de gran utilitat.

Salut a tothom!

Amp.

ENGLISH

Dear colleagues, 

Since some of you have been asking for a resource thread, similar to the existing ones in other forums of this house, we've decided to open this thread. We thank all the suggestions and contributions you've done, and wish you keep on suggesting new links *by means of private messages* (PMs) to Belén, Betulina or me. Should a problem come up with a link, please contact us by the same means.

I hope it'll be of great use to all.

Cheers!

Amp.

ESPAÑOL

Queridos compañeros de foro,

Puesto que algunos de vosotros habéis estado pidiendo la creación de un hilo de recursos parecido al que existe en otros foros de esta casa, hemos decidido abrir este hilo. Agradecemos todas las sugerencias y aportaciones hechas y deseamos que se sigan proponiendo enlaces *mediante mensaje personal* a Belén, a Betulina o a mí. Si surge algún problema con un enlace, por favor, indicádnoslo por el mismo medio.

Saludos!

Amp.

ÍNDEX DE CONTINGUTS DEL FIL / ÍNDICE DE CONTENIDOS DEL HILO / THREAD CONTENTS:

1. Introducció i índex.
2. Diccionaris / dictionaries / diccionarios
3. Traductors / traductores / translators
4. Institucions / instituciones / institutions
5. Gramàtica / gramática / grammar
6. Catàlegs de barbarismes / catálogos de barbarismos / catalogues of barbarisms
7. Cursos de català / cursos de catalán / Catalan courses
8. Cercadors / Buscadores / Search engines
9. Conjugadors de verbs / conjugadores de verbos / verb conjugator
10. Signes fonètics / signos fonéticos / phonetic signs
11. Síntesi de veu / síntesis de voz / Text-to-speech
12. Separació sil·làbica / separación silábica / syllable division


----------



## ampurdan

*Diccionaris / dictionaries / diccionarios*
*
I. Només català / only Catalan / sólo catalán*
a. http://dlc.iec.cat/ de l’Institut d’Estudis Catalans, el normatiu.
b. http://dcvb.iecat.net/ català-valencià-balear Alcover-Moll.
c. http://www.diccionari.cat/ de la Gran Enciclopèdia Catalana.
d. http://dcc2.iec.cat/ddlc/index.asp del català contemporani / of contemporary Catalan / de catalán contemporáneo.
 e. http://www.diccionaris.cat/ - també amb diccionari de sinònims
f. http://dicpc.cat/ - Diccionari Pràctic i Complementari - fet amb l'aportació dels parlants, s'hi comparen mots i maneres de dir dels diversos dialectes, normatius o no, però legítims i genuïns.

*II. Corpus lingüístic / linguistic corpus / corpus lingüístico*
a. http://ctilc.iec.cat/
b. http://ramsesii.upf.es/cgi-bin/cucweb/search-form.pl (corpus d'ús del català a la web - Universitat Pompeu Fabra)

"Un corpus lingüístic és una col·lecció de textos destinada a l'anàlisi lingüística per determinar com s'usen les paraules, expressions i estructures a diferents contextos" (Font: UPF).

"Un _Corpus lingüístico_ es un conjunto, normalmente muy amplio, de ejemplos reales de uso de una lengua. Estos ejemplos pueden ser textos (típicamente), o muestras orales (normalmente transcritas)" (Fuente: Wikipedia).

"In linguistics, a corpus (plural _corpora_) or text corpus is a large and structured set of texts (now usually electronically stored and processed). They are used to do statistical analysis, checking occurrences or validating linguistic rules on a specific universe." (Source: Wikipedia).


*III. Castellà / Spanish / castellano*
a. http://www.grec.net/cgibin/mlt00.pgm - diccionari de la llengua multilingüe
 b. http://www.diccionaris.cat/
c. http://www14.gencat.cat/llc/AppJava/index.jsp - Optimot
 
*IV. Anglès / English / inglés*
a. http://www.diccionaris.cat/
b. http://www.catalandictionary.org/eng/?q= - DACCO
c. http://www.grec.net/cgibin/mlt00.pgm - diccionari de la llengua multilingüe


*V. Altres llengües / other languages / otros idiomas / autres langues / andere Sprache*
a. http://www.grec.net/cgibin/mlt00.pgm - diccionari de la llengua multilingüe (català-castellà-anglès-francès-alemany)
b. http://www.aranes.org/diccio.asp aranès - català - castellà - francès
c. http://www.xina.cat/diccionari xinès - català - 中文
 d. http://www.diccionaris.cat català - francès - català

*VI. Especialitzats / Specialized terminology / especializados*
a. Diccionaris terminològics en línia llistats pel Gabinet de Terminologia de la Universitat de les Illes Balears http://slg.uib.cat/gt/?contentId=201936
b. Diccionaris terminològics en línia del Termcat http://www.termcat.cat/ca/Diccionaris_En_Linia/
c. Justícia: www.gencat.cat/justicia/justiterm
d. Medicina: http://www.grec.net/home/cel/mdicc.htm 
e. Oratge: http://www.oratgenet.com/diccioratge.php
f. Telecomunicacions: http://www6.gencat.net/stsi/dicctel/scripts/cerca.asp
g. Construcció i urbanisme: Diccionari Visual de la Construcció, amb vocabulari català i castellà.
h. Ornitologia: http://www.xtec.net/~jcerdeir/ornitoweb/diccionari.htm
 i. Ceràmica: http://ceramicdictionary.com/ca/a/ amb l'equivalència en castellà i anglès


*VII. Infantils / children's / infantiles*
a. http://www.grec.net/cgibin/esc00.pgmdiccionari de català DIDAC
b. http://www.edu365.com/agora/dic/catala_arab/ català-àrab / Catalan-Arabic / catalán-árabe
c. http://www.edu365.com/primaria/muds/aranes/dic/ català-aranès / Catalan-Aranese / catalán-aranés


*VIII. Guies de conversa / Phrase books / Guías de conversación *
a. http://intercat.cesca.es/guia/ Ampli assortiment d'idiomes: els cinc oficials de l'Estat espanyol, alemany, anglès, àrab, francès, italià, japonès, portugues i xinès / Large assortment of languages: the five offical ones in Spain, plus German, English, Arabic, French, Italian, Japanese, Portuguese and Chinese / Amplio surtido de idiomas: los cinco oficiales en España, alemán, inglés, árabe, francés, italiano, japonés, portugués y chino.

*IX. Altres /other / otros*
a. Invers / reverse / inverso http://www.dilc.org/
b. Rodamots - http://www.rodamots.com/inici.asp - recull de mots i expressions amb exemples d'ús


----------



## ampurdan

*Traductors / traductores / translators*
*
I. Català <> castellà / catalán <> español / Catalan <> Spanish*
a. Salt: http://www.edu.gva.es/polin/val/salt/apolin_salt.htm
b. Internostrum (variants dialectals oriental-central i occidental-valenciana): http://www.internostrum.com/, també a http://www.softcatala.org/traductor/.

*II. Multilingüe*
 a. http://www.lucysoftware.com/catala/...wik-translator-/lucy-lt-quick-translator.html


----------



## ampurdan

*Institucions / instituciones / institutions*
*
I. Organismes normatius / organismos normativos / official language institutions*
*a.* Institut d'Estudis Catalans: http://www.iec.cat 
*b.* Acadèmia Valenciana de la Llengua: http://www.avl.gva.es/

*II. Altres organismes / otros organismos / other institutions*
*a.* Xarxa d'Universitats Joan Lluís Vives: http://www.vives.org/ 
*b.* Centre de Terminologia: http://www.termcat.cat/
c. Òmnium Cultural (Catalunya): http://www.omnium.cat/ 
d. Acció Cultural del País Valencià (País Valencià): www.acpv.net 
e. Obra Cultural Balear (Illes Balears): http://www.ocb.cat/ 
*f. *Institut Interuniversitari de Filologia Valenciana: http://www.ua.es/institutos/inst.filovalen/ 
*g. *Observatori de la llengua: http://www.observatoridelallengua.cat/ 
*h. *Voluntariat pel Valencià: http://voluntariatpelvalencia.org/2005/ 
*i. *Veu Pròpia (nous parlants de català/valencià a favor de la llengua): http://www.veupropia.org/


----------



## ampurdan

*Gramàtica / gramática / grammar*

a. Gramàtica normativa de l'IEC: http://www2.iec.cat/institucio/secci...ca/default.asp
b. Gramàtica normativa de l'AVL: http://www.avl.gva.es/PDF/GNV.pdf

c. Altres:
www.salvador-oliva.com


----------



## ampurdan

*Catàlegs de barbarismes / catálogos de barbarismos / catalogues of barbarisms*

a. Servei lingüístic de la UOC (castellanismes)
b. Ajuntament de Calvià, Mallorca (barbarismes PDF)
c. Generalitat Valenciana, dirigit per J. Pacreu (vocabulari de barbarismes PDF)
d. Bloc de castellanismes (http://elcatalacomcal.blogspot.com/)


----------



## ampurdan

*Cursos de català / cursos de catalán / Catalan courses*

1. Parla.cat: www.parla.cat
2. Course de catalan pour francophones: http://jppujol.club.fr/Z.htm.
3. Curs del nivell C de la Generalitat de  Catalunya. Inclou teoria i exercicis d'ortografia, morfosintaxi, lèxic,  expressió escrita, expressió oral, així com un solucionari i models  d'exàmens. http://www20.gencat.cat/docs/Adjucat/Documents/ARXIUS/nivell_C_solucionari.pdf - *Atenció*: avisem que no és un curs en línia, és el PDF del temari del nivell C, amb exercicis i solucionari.


----------



## ampurdan

*Cercadors / Buscadores / Search engines*

a. Optimot: http://optimot.gencat.cat

Eina de la Generalitat que aglutina: el DIEC2, els diccionaris del Termcat, el Nomenclàtor oficial de toponímia, els Criteris lingüístics de la Secretaria de política lingüística, les fitxes lingüístiques del mateix Optimot i la tercera edició del diccionari castellà-català-castellà de l'Enciclopèdia.

b. Sens dubte - gestor de consultes lingüístiques i terminològiques de la UB: http://www2.ub.edu/assessling/cgi/consultes/welcome.pl


----------



## ampurdan

*Conjugadors de verbs / conjugadores de verbos / verb conjugator*

a. diccionari.cat: http://www.diccionari.cat/ - introduint l'infinitiu a la cerca, sota l'entrada apareix l'opció de consultar-ne la conjugació.
b. Verbix: http://www.verbix.com/languages/catalan.shtml


----------



## ampurdan

*Signes fonètics / signos fonéticos / phonetic signs*

Aquí teniu uns webs que us poden ajudar a escriure la transcripció fonètica de les paraules que us interessin:

a. The International Phonetic Alphabet (revised to 2005) http://weston.ruter.net/projects/ipa-chart/view/keyboard/ 

b. Clavier multilingue [fɔnetik] http://www.lexilogos.com/clavier/fonetik.htm

c. Ipa character picker http://people.w3.org/rishida/scripts/pickers/ipa/


----------



## ampurdan

*Síntesi de veu / síntesis de voz / Text-to-speech*

a. loquendo                                                           http://tts.loquendo.com/ttsdemo/defa...id&voice=Jordi


----------



## betulina

*Separació sil·làbica / separación silábica / syllable division
*
a. Diccionari de divisió sil·làbica: http://ca.oslin.org/syllables.php


----------

